# Funny Find....1933 Meat Curing Made Easy (Morton Salt Co.)



## go4abliss (Jan 2, 2013)

I was going thru some cooking books and I found this. I forgot I got this at a garage sale last summer. The booklet was titled "Meat Curing made easy and new way to make sausage. The copyright was 1933. I never know that Morton's salt made sugar curing that was made with smoked salt and seasoning for sausage. In 1933 you could buy sausage seasoning that did 30lbs for 25 cents and 10 lbs can of sugar-curing smoked salt $1.00 or 2lbs can for 25 cents.Well this is

great reading stuff, but I dont think I will be making any blood, liver sausages or cured tongue in the future. But there is some other recipes I might try













084.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Jan 2, 2013


















085.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Jan 2, 2013


















087.JPG



__ go4abliss
__ Jan 2, 2013


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cool, I love looking through old cookbooks like this. Gives you an apprecialtion for what folks did then, and how we differ (or not) today.

My mother-in-law has one that details what kind of wood, and how many logs to place in your oven, for whatever the recipe is.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a cool old book you have there & cured tongue is actually really good!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like an awesome collectable...................


----------



## michael ark (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet!


----------

